# CW Spring Dinner - 04.05.2013



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*Please join CW to celebrate the beginning of paddling season!*

*Location:* Maggiano's in the Denver Tech Center (DTC)
7401 S. Clinton St. Englewood, CO 80155

Cocktails to start at 6:15 pm 
Speaker and dinner at 7pm 

Family style dining, 5 course dinner 
Cash Bar
*RSVP BY NOON, TUESDAY, APRIL 2*
*TO ASSURE YOU'RE ABLE TO ATTEND!*​ 

*Price:* $27 per member/ $30 for non member
*Speaker:* Natalie Anderson, Colorado resident & Top American Finisher of the Whitewater Grand Prix.The topic of her presentation will be:
*What Makes a Great Kayaker*​ 


Link to the CW site for more information: Colorado Whitewater - Spring Dinner 2013!


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Bump! Looking forward to a wonderful evening. Hope you can join!


----------

